# Amyone know where I can get long suction cup clips from please?



## ojustaboo (18 Oct 2017)

Hi all

I have a few long suction cup clips, I have no idea where I got them from.  I would like to get some more, but no matter what I google for, I always end up with the normal ones.

Here is a pic I just took, I'm after the longer one on the left (for 12mm pipe)






Has anyone any idea where I can get them from please?

Many thanks


----------



## Silviu Man (18 Oct 2017)

Hi!
Such kind of clips comes together with my e901 Cristal Profi. Can be used on the back side of the tank for positioning the pipes in proper position or for spray bar. Maybe you can try to search for spare parts (accessories) of this kind of external filter.


----------



## Silviu Man (18 Oct 2017)

Is this what you need ?


----------



## Silviu Man (18 Oct 2017)

Or this, 12/16 ...


----------



## Silviu Man (18 Oct 2017)

https://www.amazon.de/JBL-Fix-Set-CP-e700-900/dp/B001SEK76O


----------



## Edvet (18 Oct 2017)

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2460785
https://www.aquariacentral.com/foru...nal-filter-for-250g-aquariums-hw-304a.220347/


----------



## ojustaboo (18 Oct 2017)

Many thanks, given me something to search for.  The JBL fixsets are ideal, however I'm not paying £30 for 6 suction cups and clips (£9.71 per pack of two)

The sunsun filters look interesting, I believe the APS filters are the same but rebranded. So will hunt out spares for both of those to see if I can come up with anything

A very quick google and I can get 10 of the normal short ones delivered for £3.99. That's more the price range I'm wanting


----------



## ojustaboo (18 Oct 2017)

Sadly, I still cant find them at a half decent price and I don't own a 3D printer  (don't think my wife would be pleased if I used this as an excuse to buy one   )

Edit:  £6 for 4 at fish fish fish including outlet pipes etc.  But not sure if they are 12mm

https://www.fish-fish-fish.com/superfish-aqua-pro-qs-accessories-kit-23056-p.asp


----------



## Konsa (18 Oct 2017)

Hi
Where are U based?
If in Uk can send U some free of charge as I have from my Tetratech filters and  dont use them
Regards Konsa


----------



## ojustaboo (18 Oct 2017)

Many thanks you have a PM


----------

